# Những cách trị mụn cám mang lại hiệu quả cao



## luuanh95 (30/10/19)

*1. Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả từ chanh *
Hàm lượng axit ascorbic và phytoncides có trong chanh sẽ giúp kháng khuẩn, ngăn ngừa nguyên nhân gây mụn cũng như giúp các nốt mụn khô tự nhiên và nhanh lành hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, các chất chống oxy hóa và vitamin B có trong lòng trắng trứng gà, vịt sẽ giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da trở nên mịn màng và trắng hồng.





​
*Chuẩn bị*

2 muỗng café nước cốt chanh1 lòng trắng trứng gà

Cách thực hiện

+ Trộn đều 2 nguyên liệu gồm nước cốt chanh và lòng trắng trứng gà. Dùng muỗng khuấy đều cho đến khi hỗn hợp bông lên.

+ Dùng bông gòn thấm hỗn hợp rồi thoa lên vùng da bị mụn cám.

+ Để khô trong khoảng 15 – 20 phút rồi rửa sạch lại với nước.

+ Bạn có thể sử dụng mặt nạ giấy rồi thoa hỗn hợp lên và đắp trên da. Khi mặt nạ khô, gỡ nhẹ mặt nạ, có thể khiến một số mụn cám theo giấy ra ngoài

Áp dụng phương pháp này đều đặn 2 – 3 lần/tuần, bạn sẽ thấy làn da dần được cải thiện.

*2. Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả từ nước chè xanh *
Lá chè xanh chứa hàm lượng cao chất chống oxy hóa có khả năng giảm viêm, điều trị mụn cám, bảo vệ và giúp da khỏe mạnh hơn.

100g lá chè xanh1 lít nước





​Cách thực hiện

+ Nấu sôi nước rồi bỏ lá chè xanh vào, tiếp tục đun trên bếp với lửa nhỏ khoảng 15 phút rồi tắt bếp.

+ Bỏ phần lá, lọc lấy nước chè xanh rồi để nguội.

+ Sau đó đổ nước chè xanh vào khay đá viên để trong ngăn đông tủ lạnh.

+ Sử dụng đá làm từ nước chè xanh massage lên vùng da bị mụn khoảng 30 phút để diệt khuẩn, giảm mụn và giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông.

+ Bạn có thể áp dụng phương pháp này mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ. 3. Dưa leo và sữa chua

+ Chứa nhiều vitamin A, B1, B2, C… dưa chuột vừa cung cấp độ ẩm cho da vừa giúp trị mụn cám hiệu quả.

+ Sữa chua được biết đến là một trong những “thần dược” trị mụn cám hiệu quả tại Ấn Độ. Sữa chua còn là nguyên liệu giúp làn da trở nên sáng mịn hơn.

*3. Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả từ nghệ tươi*
Tinh bột nghệ được biết đến là thần dược làm trắng da tự nhiên nhưng không phải ai cũng biết cách dùng. Hãy cùng BlogAnChoi tìm hiểu 5 bí quyết làm trắng da với tinh bột nghệ sau đây nhé. Trong củ nghệ có chứa chất curcumin – một hoạt chất quan trọng có tác dụng làm chống oxy …





​
+ 1 muỗng café nước ép dưa leo2 muỗng café sữa chua không đường

*Cách thực hiện*
+ Trộn đều hỗn hợp gồm nước ép dưa leo và sữa chua không đường trong chén nhỏ.

+ Bạn có thể tìm mua bộ dụng cụ trộn mặt nạ tại đâySau đó thoa hỗn hợp lên da mặt, massage nhẹ nhàng trong khoảng 5 phút.

+ Để mặt nạ khô trong khoảng 15 phút nữa rồi rửa dạch với nước.

+  Áp dụng từ 2 – 3 lần mỗi tuần để mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất.4. Nha đam

+ Nhờ vào thành phần chứa đến 18 nguyên tố vi lượng, 11 chủng amino gốc acid tự do, hơn 20 loại khoáng chất khác nhau mà nha đam có thể ngăn ngừa mụn cám hình thành dưới da.

*4. Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả lá nha đam tươi*
Cách thực hiện :

Nha đam rửa sạch, cắt bỏ phần mép có răng cưa và vỏ để lấy phần gel nha đam. Thoa trực tiếp nha đam lên vùng da bị mụn, massage nhẹ nhàng.





​Để gel trên da khoảng 10 – 15 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước. Áp dụng liên tục 2 lần mỗi tuần sẽ giúp giảm sự phát triển của mụn.

*5. Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả từ cà chua*
Cà chua chứa nhiều loại vitamin rất tốt cho da như vitamin A, B, E… giúp chống lão hóa và làm da sáng mịn.

Lượng axit có trong cà chua còn giúp làm sạch lỗ chân lông, giảm thiểu nguyên nhân gây mụn và thâm do mụn để lại.





​
*Cách thực hiện*
Cà chua rửa sạch, cắt thành từng lát mỏng rồi đắp lên vùng da bị mụn. Bạn cũng có thể ép lấy nước cà chua rồi dùng để thoa lên mặt, massage nhẹ nhàng trong vài phút.Giữ cà chua trên da khoảng 20 phút rồi rửa sạch lại với nước. Áp dụng 2 – 3 lần/tuần sẽ giúp làm giảm mụn cám đáng kể.


----------



## Crazis.vn (1/11/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ!!!


----------

